# Lakers (54-25) vs Hornets (55-23) - Fri 4/11



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/3354/411sf0.png">​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tomorrow is my birthday, and the only gift I want is a Lakers victory! 

It is the biggest game of the season tomorrow. Kobe, Fish, Odom, Vlad, Pau and the bench need to step it up a notch and come out and show the Hornets who the best team in the Western Conference is! It's on our floor, and we can't let them embarrass us. The crowd needs to get into it early, and the Lakers need to play defense for a full 48 minutes! 1st place in the West could be on the line here, as well as the MVP Award for Kobe! 

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

3 of my boys are gonna be at the game. I told them to cheer as load as they could! Biggest game of the year! We need this win!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The LA fans need to get more involved tonight in a "sixth man" role. Unfortunately, LA fans are not as loud and "involved" for an entire game as most teams fans are, which is well known. I've seen it first hand...especially after going to games in Phoenix, NJ, NY, and Philly. Not knocking them at all...just their style. Although I live in NJ now, I grew up just outside of LA (Agoura Hills) and we had Lakers season tix at The Forum...the fans were "quiet" then too. 

*C'MON LA FANS...LET'S HEAR YOU FOR 48 MINUTES TONIGHT...WE NEED THIS WIN!!!*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

La > No


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

There Will Be Blood!


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

****. How is this game not on national TV? After a grueling week with 4 tests, I was hoping to relax and enjoy this game. Now I'll be spending my Friday night looking at a boxscore. Ugh.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> The LA fans need to get more involved tonight in a "sixth man" role. Unfortunately, LA fans are not as loud and "involved" for an entire game as most teams fans are, which is well known. I've seen it first hand...especially after going to games in Phoenix, NJ, NY, and Philly. Not knocking them at all...just their style. Although I live in NJ now, I grew up just outside of LA (Agoura Hills) and we had Lakers season tix at The Forum...the fans were "quiet" then too.
> 
> *C'MON LA FANS...LET'S HEAR YOU FOR 48 MINUTES TONIGHT...WE NEED THIS WIN!!!*


This perception is because of all the celebrities/socialites who treat games more as a night on the town than something to be passionate about. I've been in the upper bleacher section (the 3rd level) and I've been in the bottom most level. The types of fans are completely different. For example, one time in the nose-bleeds we were making more noise losing in a blowout to the Kings in the preseason than another time when I was in the lower bowl and it was a close game during Kobe's 40-pts a game stretch.

I've been to Assembly Hall at the University of Illinois. It's regarded as a very tough place to play because of crowd-noise. To tell you the truth, I wasn't as impressed (then again I was just in a regular student section, not the Orange Krush). It made me positive LA fans get an undeservedly bad rep. Part of it is because TV-feeds always pick up sound from the lower section of the crowd, that the cameras face, and that's where all of LA's quietest fans (with the exception of Jack) sit.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I have to get up really early tomorrow and my internet's down (went to my neighbor to drop a few words)so even if I wanted to wake up to watch this I couldn't.

I can't really explain how sad this makes me. The only thing that can get me in a better mood is if I see a W tomorrow morning. There really isn't much to say, we've over analyzed this squad for 79 games now. I would like to say that there is absolutely no reason for us to lose this game considering the prior match-ups (except the 1st one) and the circumstances surrounding the game , but it's probably wiser not to expect too much, so I won't say it. All I know is the guys better not come out lazy and I expect that they won't let the Hornets embarrass them on their home-court. It's payback time, I don't care about the whole MVP bull**** anymore, I want to see the Lakers knock that chip of the Hornets shoulders!

Go Lakers, for ****'s sake, win this ****ing game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday, and the only gift I want is a Lakers victory!
> 
> It is the biggest game of the season tomorrow. Kobe, Fish, Odom, Vlad, Pau and the bench need to step it up a notch and come out and show the Hornets who the best team in the Western Conference is! It's on our floor, and we can't let them embarrass us. The crowd needs to get into it early, and the Lakers need to play defense for a full 48 minutes! 1st place in the West could be on the line here, as well as the MVP Award for Kobe!
> 
> Let's go Lakers!


Happy Birthday! 

Lets go Lakers! We NEED this win.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Paul has averaged 26 & 14 against us this year. He is going to tear our defense apart. The key matchup is Odom v West.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Huge Huge Huge game. We gotta get this win so we can get a top 2 seed, we gotta get this game to get Kobe the MVP, we gotta get this game to show NO they are NOT the father of the Western conference,we gotta get this game to get this game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Basel!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wishes...I might be going to the game tonight! I'm about 90% sure that I am! What a wonderful gift it would be if the Lakers win tonight while I'm there!

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I feel good about this one, It's going to be a hard tough game. But I think we're going to squeak through. 

Happy Birthday *****asel


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

For all the metal/Lakers fans...

There will be...A Call For Blood
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LpQTgMKfI5g&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LpQTgMKfI5g&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Just hope we dont start out slow again and try to catch up in the 4th like we have been doing lately.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Game Time!!!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kobe baby!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

2 on chandler, haha! sit down *****.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bye bye Chandler for the 1st quarter. 

What an *******.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

good start for lakers


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

good pass by fish boy for an easy 2 for lamar. were up 12-7 in the 1st with the first time-out coming by NO, damn, am I the only one here lol, ima commentate the whole game by myself lol


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm really liking the energy we have to start the game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Where are our members? They better be at the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It's Friday night... it's always slow.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

so far so good. man this would be a big win for us.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

common Radman, dont play like look today for gods sake.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow nice layup by Fisher!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fisher needs to put pressure on CP when we are on offense. Nice rebound by Lamar.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the fact that we are attacking the basket and not throwing up 3s


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see the Hornets in foul trouble early. =)


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lamar! why 20000 feet away from the basket lol


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice move by Gasol!

Very happy we are not settling on 3s tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We're a total different team with a big man in the middle, Pau good so far. Can't wait for Drew to be back.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

flop by Armstrong. Keep attacking.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When I see us play defense like this it drives me crazy.. Cause this proves that they are capable of defending when they want to.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm glad Lamar took that stupid star off the back of his head. LOL he was playing terrible when he had in the first half of the season.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> When I see us play defense like this it drives me crazy.. Cause this proves that they are capable of defending when they want to.


I think their just coasting, and saving the energy to turn it up a notch for the playoffs. =)


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Up 13!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There we go... Looking great early


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice D by Fish, nice shot by West.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe great defense early.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Fisher is playing great. Love his D on Paul so far!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Eternal said:


> I think their just coasting, and saving the energy to turn it up a notch for the playoffs. =)


They were coasting yesterfay for sure, saving energy for today.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow how did Lamar get that to Fisher with his arms tied up? lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We are freaking playing defense! Yay!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> They were coasting yesterfay for sure, saving energy for today.


Yep.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers look all business right now. We have a size advantage... and were actually using it?!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Man fish can sell a call. I heard he can sell ice to an eskimo.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Suns just dropped one to Houston.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

hornets scurred... can't handle the big game pressure...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

My boys are texting me telling me its loud as hell in there!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Suns just dropped one to Houston.


Yeah, they just said earlier that if we win today we win the Pacific. Home court 1st round yee.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see Odom shooting the ball well from the strike. 6/6


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

wow are making all of our free throws


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe nice.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pargo damn it! We must not let any of their scrubs light us for a career night like scrubs usually do.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow! What a layup by Gasol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. I have to admit I was a little worried about Gasol driving that far out... I stand corrected...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I hate Bonzi. He always plays well against us. Dating back to his PO days.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How is Pargo still in this league? He was So bad for so long.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Damn it Pargo.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

3 for Kobe!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe is going insane.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

63% from the field. JESUS


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

3 again!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Mvp Mvp Mvp


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pargo stop crying and get back on D.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

shobe42 said:


> Mvp Mvp Mvp


Haha, nice sig.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

39 for us in the 1st quarter! Amazing!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a quarter of basketball.. That type of defense will get it done. The question is... Will they continue to play that type of defense for all three remaining quarters?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Stay aggressive guys!! Dont let up! Push the lead to 25!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lakers just played the best quarter of basketball I think I've seen from them all season. Pretty much flawless basketball as a 5 man unit. Maybe 1 bad shot all 12 minutes.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully we can keep this huge lead going into the half. =)


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> What a quarter of basketball.. That type of defense will get it done. The question is... Will they continue to play that type of defense for all three remaining quarters?


I seriously doubt it. I hope we are still up by double digits at half.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Machine time!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Machine!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We need to keep attacking the basket, forget that 3 pointer crap!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Luke drawing the charge!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

J.Wright is awful at handling the ball


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I hate refs. We need robots.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Why are we making stupid moves? Radman and Ronny you boneheads, we are up 22.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ronny makes up for it with the block lol


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Block by Ronny!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Lamar.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice passing guys. Luke make the shot!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lamar is going crazy... 10 and 9.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lamar has 10 and 9 in 14 minutes


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lamar nice shooting free throws good so far.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom misses one.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar for 3!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Farmar 3 yee. I would still prefer attacking the basket, NO is in foul trouble.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

46-22, let's keep crushing them.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Keep it up guys!! Stay aggressive on both sides of the ball!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

its nice to see that lamar finally figured out we can get better shots than him chucking 3s

i haven't seen him force a 3 in a long time


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe is hot, comes in and hits another 3 lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pargo is such a *****.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

3 seconds on chandler every d*** time


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke! WTF lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar is looking great


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Farmar nice, attacking the basket.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Undefeated82 said:


> Luke! WTF lol


if i had a dime for every time ive said that


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke just twisted his ankle, I might hate the guy for playing crappy this season, but lately he's been playing decent.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Machine abusing Paul!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KoBeUrself said:


> if i had a dime for every time ive said that


You and I both buddy.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CP has been shooting free throws terrible against us dating to our last meeting at NO. I hope that continues.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar 3 fouls in 8min...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Good to see Pargo miss. He's pretty much the only guy hurting us.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I wonder if Diable is kicking his dog right about now lol


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

welcome to the big show new orleans, get on our level


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We need to close out this half strong, and not let them get this under 20.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

not kobes best decision there
even though he got ALL BALL


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe wearing the all white ZK III white/purple, looks so pretty, I guess the Hyper Flights were a one game thing.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Radmanovic!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pau... Oh Man


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a shot by Gasol.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That was a bad angle for a bank, Peja you moron.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Undefeated82 said:


> Kobe wearing the all white ZK III white/purple, looks so pretty, I guess the Hyper Flights were a one game thing.


gotta rep the jumpin over cars


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe over James! Love it. Good to see him shooting the ball well tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I hate that high screen and roll


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

KoBeUrself said:


> gotta rep the jumpin over cars


Kobe should of back flipped over the car, lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

STOP shooting THREES!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Undefeated82 said:


> Kobe should of back flipped over the car, lol


people are already pissed about how fake that video is

how bad would the response be to a backflip


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I hate it when Fish forces up shots. And how was that not a fould when the ball fell out and went to Gasol?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow! Once again Kobe gets manhandled and no call is made.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

KoBeUrself said:


> people are already pissed about how fake that video is
> 
> how bad would the response be to a backflip


lol Kobe would of been crucified for show boating if he would of back flipped.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

there is nothin better for a laker fan right now

lakers are beating the #1 team in the west by 26

offense is ballin outrageous
and the defense has remarkable energy


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess is never too late to bump my Kobe does not get the respect he desrves from the refs thread lol, he pokes the ball out West from behind and gets called for a reach, then gets hammered on the other side and gets no call.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

finally get chandler out of there

t him up first though


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sasha damn it! You are wide open.=, take a damn dribble in.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Machine WTF!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Um... STOP SHOOTING ****ING THREES GOD DAMN IT


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Cris said:


> STOP shooting THREES!


shooting is putting it nicely

its more like chucking

and every player is going to foul out of this game


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Not a good way to close the half. Hornets have a lil momentum going into the half.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Run the offense through Pau, inside out, I don't mind three's if they are good shots, but forcing I hate.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It's gonna be hard to keep playing at this level and maintain this lead for 48 minutes.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

ceejaynj said:


> It's gonna be hard to keep playing at this level and maintain this lead for 48 minutes.


if we can't maintain a 20 pt halftime lead, we don't deserve to be top in the west


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

These fouls are killing us! Stop fouling god damnit! It just stops the clock and lets them cut into our lead! Other than that...excellent half. Keep the intensity up! Dont let them breath.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

Excellent shot selection in the first quarter but a poorer selection in the second half of the 2nd quarter has allowed them to trim the lead down to 20. I didn't expect us to come out with the same intensity and defensive energy for the 2nd quarter but some of those shots could have been more efficient. Now we just have to close this game out in the second half. Cutting out needless 3s is a good place to start, I think.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

KoBeUrself said:


> if we can't maintain a 20 pt halftime lead, we don't deserve to be top in the west


Agreed...but there is way too much time left. We tend to get complacent with a big lead, plus the Hornets are explosive. They will make a serious run, no doubt about that.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

will someone please tell the lakers at half that if we win we clinch the division for the first time since 04


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

best play of the first half:

radmonovic running over chandler


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KoBeUrself said:


> will someone please tell the lakers at half that if we win we clinch the division for the first time since 04


If they knew that they would probably lose.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> If they knew that they would probably lose.


Agreed.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Cris said:


> If they knew that they would probably lose.


ok i'll give you that one


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

1st half of the mvp decision 08 goes to:

mamba


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

wake up fellas


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We need to stop shooting 3s fast...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Phil needs to tell them to stop shooting 3s.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

fish is givin paul fits


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Paul picks up his 3rd.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bad turnover there...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

My God Stop sucking


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

big shot fish


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Big shot there... really needed that break.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow.... We suck.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

wow


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Terrible way to start this half...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Christ!! Wake the **** up! Were giving them the game!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Had to turn this game off. They are just settling for jumpers and playing really soft. If they lose, they are going to sit right in that spot where they meet the Suns yet again in the first round.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

phil waited far too long to call a TO... i know he likes his guys to play through their struggles but this is play off time and he needs to tighten the reins a bit...


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

well...fish doesn't want to lose


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

this f'in sucks


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow. Quite the collapse.....

We'll pull out the W though.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

"He'll go to the line looking for the three-point play!"


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We're letting this game get too close. Come on Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kb24!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

omg, so I leave and come back and we are only up 9 WTF


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"Mr. Mo is back" 

I hate that mr. mo crap


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a nice play by Kobe and Gasol!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> "Mr. Mo is back"
> 
> I hate that mr. mo crap


Yeah it is annoying.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar is such a horrible shooter, i swear.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We got a little break there


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

technical foul on cp3


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CP just got a technical, that's not MVP like sir. lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think jason kidd is actually a better shooter than lamar.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Very cute comeback by the Hornets. We'll pull away easily in the 4th. 

Two notes: I don't want to see Lamar shooting long range jumpers and I don't want to see Luke anywhere near the ball on offense!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Undefeated82 said:


> CP just got a technical, that's not MVP like sir. lol


couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> CP just got a technical, that's not MVP like sir. lol


Kobe has alot more then him. =\


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Eternal said:


> Kobe has alot more then him. =\


he's kept his mouth shut lately, aka when it matters most and when his team needs him the most


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

OMFG!! What a ****ing pathetic collapse in the 3rd! Our defense needs to tighten up.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm surprised Pau hasn't started jacking up 3's like the others.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Kobe has alot more then him. =\


only 4 now..


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Kobe has alot more then him. =\


I know, it was a knock on Kobe himself for racking up 15 lol


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

It should be a hell of a 4th quarter. Put them away!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why do you guys have a 13 page gamethread at the start of the 4th!?


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

run it through kobe
farmar FOR 333333333333333333333333333


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Seems like every shot is going in for the Lakers.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sickass dunk.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

OMFG what a dunk


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe with the monster jam


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HUUUGGGEEE dunk!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Now, that's more like it. Beckham likes what he sees!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

giordun said:


> Seems like every shot is going in for the Lakers.


you must have missed when we shot 31% in the third quarter


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

giordun said:


> Why do you guys have a 13 page gamethread at the start of the 4th!?


Hey! You're the man in my sig! Right on. :cheers:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Hey! You're the man in my sig! Right on. :cheers:


Dude, your sig is hilarious!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

giordun said:


> Why do you guys have a 13 page gamethread at the start of the 4th!?


13 is about average for a game of this stature.. there have been some games with 20+ pages at the start of the 4th.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Like I said. It was a cute comeback. But this game was over after the first quarter. The Hornets are not on our level. Confirmed.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

That dunk was ****ing FILTHY.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Kobe is putting his stamp on the MVP as I speak.....


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

By the way, Stu has some of the dumbest one liners, and J.Myers is terrible. I hate him as our commentator. Damn it I miss Chick, he was classic. He gave that old school feel for the game.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Undefeated82 said:


> By the way, Stu has some of the dumbest one liners, and J.Myers is terrible. I hate him as our commentator. Damn it I miss Chick, he was classic. He gave that old school feel for the game.


this game is a perfect reason why i hate stu, but i have league pass so its better than the hornets announcers


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pargo you suck!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Go away Hornets!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok, we're going to win. But seriously, stop chucking so many threes!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Machine!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

KoBeUrself said:


> this game is a perfect reason why i hate stu, but i have league pass so its better than the hornets announcers


I was able to tolerate Stu when Chick was around but now that we have Joel and Stu it's awful. At this point I'd prefer Bill Walton and JVG.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

rofl 32 3 pointers alreayd.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

can i get a travel on CP3

that floater has travel with it everytime


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CP to the bench with 5 fouls


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

5 fouls for Chris Paul...


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

sit down mvp runner-up


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow what a terrible possession.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Down to 6!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Dman it, ****ing 3 pointers WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Geez. These Hornets are scrappy little fellas. Just **** off already! Don't they know the game was over after 1!?!?


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

f off chandler


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Chandler benched with 5 fouls as well.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That's 5 on Tyson 5 on Paul, why the heck are we not attacking the rim instead of taking 10 3pts per damn quarter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Stop Shooting Threes!!! Drive And Get To The Line For ****s Sake!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Undefeated82 said:


> That's 5 on Tyson 5 on Paul, why the heck are we not attacking the rim instead of taking 10 3pts per damn quarter.


Seriously. We need to be more aggressive. Way too many 3s.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Haha go Walton!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke you *****!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Machine!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sasha! lol the guy is relentless at jacking up shots. lol


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

live by the 3 die by the 3


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Peja is killing us.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

WTF was that? Put Fish in the game!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Peja right back!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

WTF is going on with the offense??? Ayayayaye. This is wild stuff.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Undefeated82 said:


> Peja is killing us.


It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lamar and Fish checking back, about time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ronny lol, this is so frustrating. We ****ing suck!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha needs to come out... I am sorry he really doesnt provide much except 3 point chucking.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy ****.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Peja. WOOOOOOOOOOOW. Who does this guy think he is!?!?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm seriously done watching this game. This is such bull ****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

for the love of god why is Gasol out of the game?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We better not let this slip away!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Stojacavic :eek8:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol on the bench is such a retarded move by Phil.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

**** Peja


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't handle this drama.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

D-Fish!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes! Fish baby!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Undefeated82 said:


> Gasol on the bench is such a retarded move by Phil.


I have to agree with that.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you Fish!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Huge shot by Fish. 

Get Gasol in the ****ing game before it's over please.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

T.O. called. Any chance we see Gasol?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That's what I ment by 3pts, I prefer inside out then just the chucking of them. Keep attacking Kobe you are our only hope since Lamar is non-existent and Gasol is on the bench.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo, lakers are just lazy.. that's why they shoot so many 3's. if they wanted to be more effective, they'd drive to the hoop more. but nope, just stand back and jack those 3's.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PJ is waiting for Chander to come back before he puts Gasol back in, but as I suggested before. It's stupid!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

At this point Gasol wont be back in, I guess Phil loves the 3 ball then the inside out game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

steal by Fish, yes!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol is in, and so is Chandler.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

free-throws for Kobe, keep attacking the basket damn it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe you ***!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

mvp mvp mvp mvp


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fish is applying pressure since we have fouls to give. It's paying off.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here come the chants! Then Kobe misses the first.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Gasol with the block. Why was he out so long?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice block by Gasol. Terrible shot by Kobe


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pau nice!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Gasol with the block. Why was he out so long?


because Chandler was.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol Peja on Kobe.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Haha Peja is the new Kobe Stopper... according to Scott.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Em Vee Pee!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pacific Division Champions!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

YEAH!!! OMG! Nice win! We almost gave them the damn game!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

yessir. congrats.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Pacific Division Champs!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pacific Division title!! **** YEAH!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Pacific is our! Yee!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

There you go. Game. 

Let me sum it up for any of you that may be slightly panicked by the apparent closeness of the game. 

We blew them out in the first quarter and a half and made our point. Then we slacked and they hustled and they got back into it, but they never had a chance to win. This is not an uncommon thing to have happen when a dominant team jumps out early and blows out an inferior squad. It happens in the NBA, and it happens in the NFL all the time. Don't look at the final score, it was a blowout. The Hornets can't hang with us. So be merry!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

29pts 10 reb and 8 assists for Kobe on 9-17 shooting!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

huge ******* win


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn my heart is still racing and i have to be in bed like yesterday for work. lol great win guys!


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Great win, this should put a rest to all the mvp discussion and who is the better team in the west, Kobe and the Laker Show baby!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we won but I feel conflicted glad as hell we won not happy with the way our defense just yo/yo's from focused to unfocused. 

Exciting game though. 

A big key was containing Paul from scoring the ball, he cut us up passing but not scoring which was key. 

We got sucked into the 3's again for a stretch but Lamar's defense was outstanding overall down the stretch. 

oh and Kobe for MVP.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

lakers are built for play-offs, beat the good teams and lose to bad teams.

Nice win tonight, will teach them a lesson.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

All day today I was listening to the NBA channel on sirius satellite radio and listen to Rick Mahorn stupid argument how Chandler and David West are dogs and can go to war and they are better than Odom and Gasol. I cant wait to hear what he has to say now. Odom+Gasol any day of the weak and twice on sundays over Chandler and West.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I really want that top spot in the West, that would be so sweet.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> lakers are built for play-offs, beat the good teams and lose to bad teams.
> 
> Nice win tonight, will teach them a lesson.


I agree we just don't play defense well enough against the bad teams to crush their spirit but against the good teams our offensive versatility give them trouble.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

L.A Guy said:


> All day today I was listening to the NBA channel on sirius satellite radio and listen to Rick Mahorn stupid argument how Chandler and David West are dogs and can go to war and they are better than Odom and Gasol. I cant wait to hear what he has to say now. Odom+Gasol any day of the weak and twice on sundays over Chandler and West.


Odom and Gasol our just more versatile. They present more problems to a defense.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

jazzy1 said:


> Odom and Gasol our just more versatile. They present more problems to a defense.


Couldnt agree more. And they proved someting tonight as well, they proved that they can step up and take control of the game when Kobe is being double teamed and forced to pass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I haven't read through this thread yet, but I just wanted to say that this was an INCREDIBLE game to be at live! Amazing seats, amazing atmosphere, amazing Lakers!

I'll post more thoughts tomorrow, but that was the best birthday I have ever had!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great win tonight guys! Lakers realy showed the Hornets. And Kobe oh man Kobe Bryant showed why he's the best basketball player in the game tonight. Great win, wish I could of seen this game live.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We should have went to Gasol more in the 2nd half instead of so much from deep.

I think if we beat the Spurs Kobe has a pretty solid grip on the MVP.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good game.

Still losing a big lead like 30 pts is a big deal..but still we won. That's what matters!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

in order for dallas to take the last game of the season vs. the hornets seriously, the nuggets have to win their next 2 games and dallas has to lose 1 the next 2. 

im doubtful that's going to happen, so in the last game.. there's a chance, but it's more unlikely than it is likely.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

afobisme said:


> in order for dallas to take the last game of the season vs. the hornets seriously, the nuggets have to win their next 2 games and dallas has to lose 1 the next 2.
> 
> im doubtful that's going to happen, so in the last game.. there's a chance, but it's more unlikely than it is likely.


If the Hornets end up 2nd, I dont think Dallas is going to take that game off. They are not going to make the same mistake they did with the Warriors from last season, if they are smart that is.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i would easily take the hornets over the spurs or lakers.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Exactly. Dallas will take the game seriously to somewhat determine who they face. They probably want the Hornets and beating them in the last game before the series will give them confidence going in.

As far as the game, I watched it on the internet, and the team played amazing for a quarter in a half, but got utterly spanked from then on. It was amazing that we kept the lead, because the Hornets outplayed us in the 4th as well (despite maintaining the same distance). Peja and Chandler schooled us, Paul had a very mediocre game, but he still managed to get his team many open looks. Many of his assists came from simply running the open court or lobbing the ball to Chandler for the alley-oop.

Honestly, our offense lead more to their comeback than their defense. We played isolation with poor dribbling leading to turnovers. The team just inexplicably started to play really retarded. The lack of ball-movement caused by laziness saw us shoot a terrible % from 3 (something like 2-14?) in the 2nd half. Still, being able to maintain the 7-pt lead throughout the 4th while playing some bad basketball while the other team was playing great is something the team should take comfort in. We have the talent to win it all, Phil just needs to make sure the team never lets up (or if they do, only in garbage time).


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KIPhVIajVAI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KIPhVIajVAI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

I can't believe Kobe can still do this. This guy is amazing. He is my MVP of the season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sacramento is up 5 with 6 to go in the 4th over New Orleans.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

come on queens!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Up 7 with 2:45 to go


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

queens up 7 with 3 minutes left.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damnit Garcia!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

West has taking 26 shots... good god


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ARTEST for THREE! Up by 6 with 51 seconds to go!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

sac up 6 with 51 secs left.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I smell 1st in the west.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****... 3 Free Throws coming... 92-88 Kings. 25 seconds to go.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah! i hope they don't crush us though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... 5 second inbound call. Horents get the ball back. 92-88 Kings. 23 Seconds to go. Horrents Ball. 

F___!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

afobisme said:


> yeah! i hope they don't crush us though.


yeah i just noticed that we got to play them too.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Horents make a 3... 92-91 Kings. 12.3 to Go. 

Wow. I want to kill every member of the kings.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kings Win! Kings Win!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

phewww.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

all means nothing if we lose to the spurs tomorrow.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Good time to be at the top to say the least...

http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html


----------

